# Mango Jam.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Mangos around my area this year have been in short supply, rain came late this year but some how my tree started to shed a few right at top, although I have plenty of dry mango, I like preserved, jams. jellies sweet tooth anyway I found 3 big ones nice and green so decided to canned them and mixed them with some dry raspberries and some lemon juice, wow the taste is sweet and tangy, got 3 pints plus ,will try it with some pork or chicken and over plain cheesecake ,can wait.
slice,3 cups of sugar,cinnamon stick, lemon juice; cook till nice and thick, process for 10 minutes in wet canner.


----------



## Anicole19 (Aug 4, 2013)

I liked lemon juice but jams is the most attractive food for me. I liked MRE and meals ready to eat types food also.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

We have an abundance of watermelon in Texas and I have canned this for years; recipe follows:


Watermelon Jelly




Makes 2 1/2 pints



Ingredients
6 cups pureed watermelon (remove any seeds prior to pureeing) 
5 cups white sugar 
1/2 cup of squeeze fresh lemon juice but bottled lemon juice can be used 
1 packet powdered pectin

Instructions
1.Whisk together sugar and powdered pectin until they are fully integrated. Combine watermelon puree, sugar/pectin and lemon juice in a large, non-reactive pot. 
2.Bring to a boil and let cook until the temperature of the jelly reaches 220 degrees. This can take anywhere from 15-30 minutes, depending on the width of your pot, the heat of your stove and even the weather you’re having. Check set using saucer test before removing it from the heat, to ensure that it will set.

3.Remove from the heat and pour into prepared jars. Wipe rims, apply lids and screw on bands. Process in a boiling water bath canner for 10 minutes. 
4.When time is up, remove from canner and let jars cool. When they’re cool enough to handle, check seal. You can eat immediately or store unopened jars in a cool, dark place for up to a year. Once opened refrigerate.


Notes


This jelly can take up to one week to set. Please give it time.


----------

